# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Nuevos Miembros >  Buenas Buenas....

## Aguido

Antes que nada mi respeto a toas las personas pertenecientes a este foro, mi nombre es Heliberto Aguilera tengo 33 Años, soy de Venezuela de profesión docente y recreador. soy aficionado a la magia presentando pequeños espectáculos en escuelas done laboro espero aquí aprender un poco mas y conocer mas personas amantes a la magia. Seles quiere de gratis... :001 005:

----------


## Ming

Bienvenido Heliberto =)

----------

